# 2017 Staff Shooters wanted for NEW 1/2 in. dia. Wind Dragon PRO X PLUS!



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Robinhood Videos presents the newest in our X-Rod Predator series of carbon stabilizers. New for 2017 Wind Dragon Pro X Plus has the same high modulus carbon as the 2016 Wind Pro X, but has our new proprietary EPDM closed cell foam rubber lining from end to end. This lining will ensure the softest shot possible and will absorb most unwanted vibration. These 28”,30” and 32” inch Ultra High Modulus premium carbon rods give you the smallest diameter in the industry at ½ in. and the largest stiffness-to-weight ratio ever produced at only 3.5 oz. for a 30” rod. The ½ in. diameter can reduce wind drag up to 50% over other rods. One of the proprietary secrets behind its superior stiffness is that the middle of the rod (front rods only) has additional carbon wraps increasing the diameter slightly (by .035”) that stiffens the rod up to 35% more but only adds about 10% to the weight. Front rods come in 28” 30” and 32”. Side rods are ½ in. diameter through their entire length and are available in 10”, 12” and 15”.

These stabilizers come with flared connectors (in black or silver) for a larger base of support and therefore less oscillation. They also have a black weave pattern in the middle section of the rod that blends to solid black on both ends.

Fita/Olympic, compound, target and 3-D archers can order these amazing new rods that will be compete with rods well over $300 each and will be available at competitive prices starting in October 2016.

*WIND DRAGON PRO X PLUS
- Ultra stiff high modulous carbon
- Proprietary Full Length Dampener
- 35-50% lighter than comparable rods
- Up 50% less wind drag (1/2"diameter)
- 40-60% Less cost*

28” Retail $220 *Staff Shooter $154*
30” Retail $227 *Staff Shooter $159*
32” Retail $234 *Staff Shooter $164*
10” & 12” Retail $71 *Staff Shooter $50*
15” Retail $79 *Staff Shooter $55*

We have 10-15 staff positions available in each state. We also have international positions available. To interview for a Staff Shooter position, or for more information, *call Bernie at Robinhood Videos 614-322-1038 10AM to 7PM EST 7 days a week. Initial interviews must be conducted by phone only. Sorry! No PM or email inquiries will be considered. Resumes are NOT necessary.*

* NOTE:* We also have several other stabilizers that staff shooters can choose from: Wind Dragon, Dragon XL, LiteHawk, Falcon Featherlite and Scorpion. See our “2016 staff shooter wanted for Bernie’s Control Freak Stabilizers thread” on General Archery Discussion, Manufacturer’s Announcements, and Sights, Scopes and Stabilizers.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

